# Goat Polio-Questions on recovery time.



## ozark_jewels (Oct 27, 2007)

I have never dealt with goat polio before, so this is all new to me.
Ok, background. Our weather has been very extreme. Hot, very high humidity. No changes in feed, water, did switch hay cuttings a couple weeks back, but its first cutting alfalfa, not too rich, no mold or must, very nice. He is up to date on CDT, worming, good on copper. Been healthy as a horse all his life.
Yearling Lamancha buck who had seemed fine the day before, was missing at morning feeding on Friday. Looked everywhere and finally found him laying on his head, in a dip at the furthest corner of his pen. Completely blind, obviously very ill. Put him in a small pen, started him on thiamine, LA-200, B-vitamins, a shot of Dex, and Banamine. Continued treatment along with lactated ringers for two days with no visible improvement. Stumbled around his pen, head hanging, tore off both his scurs by banging his head into *everything*(his shed looked like murder had been commited there.) Weather was absolutely miserable hot and humid, was surprised he didn't just die from being sick in the heat.
Heat broke on Sunday, that night he ate a few fresh leaves and drank about a gallon of water. Next day he was nibbling on hay and drinking well, was able to see. Today he is completely back to normal, eating well, very alert and drnking plenty, hard to catch for his shots. I do believe this episode has ruined our relationship for all time. He looks at me and only remembers all those shots. :lol I have now backed him off of everything but the Thiamine. 
Ok, the questions: 
How long should I continue the Thiamine and does he still need it every six hours?? I am supposed to be gone all day on Thursday, and I really don't want to cancel....but I can.
Also, what is the likely cause of this??

Thanks!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

If he is back to completly normal with eating and drinking then I would back off the thiamin


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

http://www.aces.edu/pubs/docs/U/UNP-0065/


----------



## foggybottom (Mar 7, 2009)

Glad your buck is back to normal Emily. In my 2nd year of goat raising I had an (expensive) buckling I bought, at about 6 months old he acted just like yours did, feed was fine (not moldy)
actually I had been using co-rid for cocci and I blame it on that(????) (I have NEVER used co-rid since...) Local vets didn't really have a clue, so I searched frantically on the internet, oh if only this group was here for me and I knew about it then. Figured out goat polio, and told vets what I needed, thiamin & vitamin b. He did recover, all except his sight, he was blind from that day on. Had him for 3 years, he and I learned to live with it, not fun but it worked. 
It is a scary thing to have. Glad yours has recovered, good luck with him.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

proper use of corid doesn't result in thiamin diffiency


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

When you dealing with polio, alot like dealing with milkfever and hypocalcemia or grass tetany (magnesium defficency) you see marked improvement with the first shot. You have to continue agressive treatment for the first 24 hours but you can back down the second 24 hours because of huge strides made. I would at least give him a shot before you leave and when you get home.

I would think he likely was also in shock and also may have had a elevated core temp with finding him like you did. Why his symptoms were so dramatic and now he is back to normal. vicki


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 27, 2007)

Thank you, Ladies!! He is still doing wonderful. still hates my guts. I'll give him shots morning and evening for the next few days. Going to leave him in the small pen till I am no longer giving shots. Can't tell you what a relief it is to see him perky again. I really expected to find him dead each time I checked on him those first two days. I only got two doelings from him his first year but they are nice and I have plans for him!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

This is good news!! glad he is doing well.


----------



## foggybottom (Mar 7, 2009)

Sondra I know MANY people use co-rid, just it happening at the time I was using it for the first time....scared the bejabbers out of me, and have been using DiMethox every since with excellent results. It's hard not to have a bad feeling towards it, but I am getting along nicely with the other. 
Emily, glad to hear the boy is back to normal, I can relate to thinking you will find them dead every time you go out.....bad feeling.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 27, 2007)

Put him back in with his penmates yesterday. Doing wonderful. Thanks again.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

YEah!!!!


----------

